# ריסוס נגד קרציות לגינה



## toomuchdogs (11/3/07)

../images/Emo53.gifריסוס נגד קרציות לגינה 
פולריס 40 - למישהו נסיון / ידע? מזיק לכלבים ? כמה זמן צריך לחכות מהריסוס ועד שמכניסים כלב לגינה? סוג אחר של ריסוס מומלץ ידידותי לבע"ח?


----------



## גינגיתאחת (11/3/07)

לא לא לא לא ! ../images/Emo18.gif 
פולריס = זרחן אורגני = מוות נוראי לבעלי חיים. אני יכולה להמליץ לך על מדביר מורשה (עם רשיון של 20 וכמה שנים בענייני ההדברה)  שמשתמש בחומרים שלא מזיקים לכלבים וחתולים ושאר בעלי חיים - הוא ריסס פעמיים את החצר של משפחתי ועשה עבודה נהדרת בהדברת הקרציות. כל זאת ללא שימוש בחולירות זרחניות למיניהן. אם מתאים לך שלחי לי מסר ואשלח לך את שמו וטלפונו בחזרה.


----------



## toomuchdogs (11/3/07)

מאיזה איזור הוא? 
את יודעת במה הוא משתמש? אשמח לטלפון שלו - רק שאני מאיזור אשקלון... תודה


----------



## yaelbm (11/3/07)

שלחתי לך מסר


----------



## shaharc1 (11/3/07)

יש מינון שמותר 
לחצר, ואפילו לכלבים, למרות שאת זה לא ניסיתי. אני שנים מרססת את החצר בפולריס, וגם רוב המדבירים המקצועיים משתמשים בו. תשאלי את הוטרינר שלך הוא יגיד לך בדיוק כמה מותר.


----------



## toomuchdogs (11/3/07)

לא חשבתי לשאול ווטרינר.... 
אז פולריס זה בסדר? והמינון שמותר מספיק קוטל קרציות? איך מגיבים הכלבים שלך?


----------



## shaharc1 (11/3/07)

עד היום לא היו בעיות 
זה חומר מסוכן, לכן צריך לשים לב למינון , אבל בשימוש נכון אין בעיה. לדעתי הוטרינר שלך אמור לדעת לענות. הפעם הראשונה שקניתי פולריס היתה מהוטרינר שלי. קוטל גם קוטל... נמלים קרציות ג'וקים..הכל. עכשיו אני גם נזכרת, לפני שנתיים פספסנו את תחילת העונה והיו קרציות לפני שהספקנו לשים קולרים, ואז דודו ריסס את הכלבים עם הפולריס (זה מינון שונה מהחצר), וזה הרג את כל הלא רצוי. (הכלבים בחיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) בקיצור...מסריח בטירוף אבל עושה את העבודה.


----------



## toomuchdogs (11/3/07)

שמחה לקרוא...


----------



## veredtered (11/3/07)

רק לזכור - רעיל מאוד לחתולים 
אם אין חתולים בסביבה, אחלה. בן זוגי ריסס בחומר דומה בעבודה שלו כשהיתה מתקפת קרציות שם שנה שעברה (הכלבים באים איתו לעבודה). אבל אצלנו בגינה לא נוכל לעשות את זה בגלל החתולים. יש איזה וטרינר שיש לו גם חברת הדברה - דר' דה-לרוקה - יש לי איפהשהו את הטלפון אם מישהו רוצה. ורד


----------



## yaelbm (11/3/07)

מתי העונה ? 
מתי כדאי לרסס גינה / גג / שטיחים ע"מ למנוע ?


----------



## toomuchdogs (11/3/07)

העונה מתחילה ברגעים אלה ממש


----------



## yaelbm (11/3/07)

ומה לרסס ? 
שטיחים ? גג ? גינה של בניין משותף? מה רלוונטי ?


----------



## toomuchdogs (11/3/07)

אממממ 
לא יודעת מה אצלך אצלי זו תהיה 50מ"ר של גינה שכבר ראינו בה קרציות, גם לכלב של השכנים הגיעו קרציות ועשו לו "גרע" (גם לאבא שלו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) אז אנחנו נזמין מדביר כבר הכנו את החנות הקבועה שלנו לכמויות הפרוטיקול שניזדקק להן שטיחים וכדומה לא ממש מקומות מדגרה של קרציות אלא של פרעושים את צריכה קודם לדעת איפה יש אצלכם "מידגרות" של המזיקים האלה ולרסס בהתאם - הכי חשוב שהכלב ירוסס...או לפחות קולר נגד פרעושים. אני יודעת שבד"כ שטחי אדמה ודשא הם "המידגרות" של הקרציות האלה...הכלבים סתם כאלה שסובלים מהן..


----------



## shirili (11/3/07)

פתרון של קרציות ופרעושים 
את החצר חייבים להדביר עם חומר כגון פולריס, אופיגל 50, טקטיק וכו... את השטיחים אפשר לרסס ב- K600 מיוחד לבדים רק בתנאי שהכלב לא ישן על השטיח את המיטה של הכלב אפשר לכבס בטמפ' גבוהה כמובן שבשביל פרעושים חייבים להדברי את הכלב בחומר טוב כגון פרונטליין, אדוונטג', רוולושיון וכו.... לא כל חומר עובד בכל מקום באותה מידה. בשביל קרציות חייבים קולר נגד קרציות כגון קילטיקס, פרוונטיק וכו... הכי חשוב שאם כבר עושים טיפול כזה אז צריך לשמור על הכללים שזה אומר אמפולה כל חודש על בסיס קבוע ולא להמתין עד שהכלב מלא בפרעושים... כך גם החצר וכו... אני קבוע מרססת את הפינות של הבית עם ריסוס רגיל


----------



## shirili (11/3/07)

פתרון של קרציות ופרעושים 
את החצר חייבים להדביר עם חומר כגון פולריס, אופיגל 50, טקטיק וכו...את השטיחים אפשר לרסס ב- K600 מיוחד לבדים רק בתנאי שהכלב לא ישן על השטיחאת המיטה של הכלב אפשר לכבס בטמפ' גבוההכמובן שבשביל פרעושים חייבים להדברי את הכלב בחומר טוב כגון פרונטליין, אדוונטג', רוולושיון וכו.... לא כל חומר עובד בכל מקום באותה מידה.בשביל קרציות חייבים קולר נגד קרציות כגון קילטיקס, פרוונטיק וכו...הכי חשוב שאם כבר עושים טיפול כזה אז צריך לשמור על הכללים שזה אומר אמפולה כל חודש על בסיס קבוע ולא להמתין עד שהכלב מלא בפרעושים... כך גם החצר וכו...אני קבוע מרססת את הפינות של הבית עם ריסוס רגיל


----------



## גינגיתאחת (11/3/07)

את השטיחים תשלחי לניקוי יבש 
או שתנקי אותם בקיטור את הגינה המשותפת רצוי לרסס אבל לקחת רק מדביר מורשה ולציין שיש בעלי חיים שמסתובבים בגינה המשותפת, כמו למשל חתולי רחוב, כלבים שעושים שם צרכים וכו' וכו ' - זה חשוב מאוד. את הגג שלכם? אני הייתי מקפידה לשטוף אותו בתכיפות עם מים חמים ואקנומיקה ולדעתי זה מחטא ואם את מבחינה בקרציות שם אפשר להוסיף למי השטיפה קצת פרונטליין ולשטוף איתו את הגג.


----------



## toomuchdogs (11/3/07)

פרונטליין לא עוזר נגד קרציות


----------



## גינגיתאחת (11/3/07)

פרונטליין פלוס כן עוזר. 
אבל צריך גם לשים קולר נגד קרציות. הסיכוי שהכלב יתמלא בקרציות כשהוא גר בדירה בעיר הוא די קטן. כן הוא יכול להביא אותן מהחצר או מהאדמה בגינה אבל לא באותה כמות שיש לכלבים המושבניקים שהקרציות חיות בתוך החול ובתוך הדשא ורק מחכות להזדמנות למצוא להן את הפונדקאי חם הדם.


----------



## shaharc1 (11/3/07)

נכון. פרונטליין פלוס 
זה אחלה חומר. תופס על  קרציות ופרעושים והוא מעולה לעכשיו שעוד קצת מוקדם לקולרים כי עוד ירד גשם.


----------



## veredtered (11/3/07)

פרונטליין פלוס 
לפרונטליין הרגיל הוסיפו חומר שהורג את הביצים של הפרעושים ובכך הפכו אותו לפלוס. היעילות נגד קרציות לא שונה בין הרגיל לפלוס - בכל מקרה בתיאוריה - כי החומר שהוסיפו לא פעיל נגד קרציות. עם זאת נגד פרעושים זה חומר מאוד טוב במיוחד שהוא חדש (התוספת) והפרעושים עוד לא התרגלו אליו. ורד


----------



## shaharc1 (11/3/07)

אבל הוא מוגדר פרעושים וקרציות ../images/Emo4.gif 
בכל אופן, כבר ראיתי קרציות בחצר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שמתי להם פרונטליין פלוס והם נקיים לגמרי. גם הבנתי שאמור להיות לזה אפקט סביבתי, זה נכון?


----------



## veredtered (12/3/07)

גם פרונטליין רגיל מוגדר נגד 
פרעושים וקרציות. לדעתי בהתחלת העונה זה עוד יכול להספיק - בשיא העונה אני לא מוצאת משהו טוב יותר מהקולרים. ובשנה שעברה כשהיתה מתקפת הקרציות בעבודה של בן זוגי, (הם הלכו על הקירות!) גם הכלבים רוססו עם החומר הסביבתי (לא פולריס, קנינו בחנות 'הגרעין' בקרליבך משהו אחר, שגם משמש לטיפול בפרות... בדילול המתאים אפשר גם לרסס על החיה). זו השנה הראשונה שלנו במושב - נראה מה יהיה כאן... יש לי חתולים אז אני לא יכולה לרסס בחומרים הבעייתיים. וכן, מכיוון שזה משפיע על הביצים של הפרעושים, שמוטלים בסביבה, יש לזה גם אפקט סביבתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ורד


----------



## דידי 82 (12/3/07)

פרונטליין כן עוזר 
התכשיר עוזר מאוד. רק צריך להקפיד לרסס כל חודש. הכלב שלי תמיד נקי.


----------



## yaelbm (11/3/07)

קולר לא מתאים אצלנו 
הילד ( וגם אנחנו ) מחזיקים לא מעט בקולר ולכן זה לא טוב עבורנו. אמפולה נגד פרעושים וקרציות יכולה לעזור ?


----------



## yaelbm (11/3/07)

ובאיזה תדירות האמפולה? 
רצוי לציין שבנתיים היא נקייה ...


----------



## shaharc1 (11/3/07)

גם לי יש ילדים 
דווקא בגלל זה הכלבים עם קולר. עדיף שיגעו בו ושלא יהיו קרציות. הילד בן 4 לא? פשוט להסביר לא לגעת בקולר הזה. זה עובד. אצלי כל שנה יש לכלבים קולרים. גם שיהילדים היו תינוקות.


----------



## yaelbm (11/3/07)

אבל ככה הוא מחזיק אותה 
הוא "שולח" אותה למקום שלה כשהיא מפריעה לו במשחקים וכו'. אז מה ? שיהיו לה שני קולרים ? ואחד בסדר ובשני אסור לגעת ? זה יעבוד ?


----------



## shaharc1 (11/3/07)

ברור שני קולרים 
הקולר קרציות לא משמש כקולר רגיל . גם הילדים שלי "שולחים" את הכלבים בעזרת הקולר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (במקרה הטוב..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), וכן - הם יודעים שמותר בקולר הרגיל ושאסור לגעת בשני. מן הסתם הם נוגעים לפעמים אבל הם לפחות משתדלים. והם בני שלוש וחצי וחמש וחצי. פשוט תסבירי לו שזה קולר מסוכן . מצד שני... בגלל שאת גרה בבנין, יכול להיות שפרונטליין פלוס יספיק לך. חומר מעולה יעיל ביותר , ולא צריך להזהיר את הילד...


----------



## mia01 (11/3/07)

יש חומרים שניתן לרסס איתם בגינה 
והם מותרים לשימוש בסביבת בעלי חיים. הייתי מתייעצת עם וטרינר לגבי מה מותר ומה אסור.


----------



## toomuchdogs (11/3/07)

התייעצתי 
אחרי שאמר לי איך להשתמש בפולריס (אמר שלא מומלץ גם...) זרק משפט: למה לך להתעסק בזה למה לא לקחת מדביר, יותר זול ויותר חסכוני לקחתי טלפון של מדביר וזהו... באמת זול


----------



## mia01 (11/3/07)

תוודאי שהמדביר יודע באיזה חומרים 
כדאי להשתמש בנוכחות כלבים...


----------



## toomuchdogs (11/3/07)

יודע, הוא מדביר גם אצל הווט'...


----------



## shaharc1 (11/3/07)

הכי פשוט בתכל'ס ../images/Emo140.gif


----------

